# so what are your current favorite tv shows?



## edX (Jan 9, 2002)

what are the tv shows you organize your life around?
and what shows do you miss because they got cancelled?

my favorites:
x-files
jag
stargate
dharma & greg
alias
the agency
drew carey

shows i really miss:
the others
key west
nash bridges
alien nation


----------



## Jadey (Jan 9, 2002)

Did anyone ever see Roar? It was an awesome show - cancelled after only a few episodes.


----------



## Mindy (Jan 9, 2002)

I like:
Crime Scene Investigation
The Agency
Boston Public
The West Wing
ER (although I'm losing interest)
UC: Undercover


----------



## RacerX (Jan 10, 2002)

The only two that come to mind are Enterprise and reruns of Third Rock. I have a hard time remembering what day of the week it is, so I don't get attached to any given series. And considering that Enterprise is on twice a week, and Third Rock at least 15, and I don't watch either of them that regularly, I would have to say I do a bad job organizing my life around any shows (or in general for that matter).

Shoot! I just missed Third Rock!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 10, 2002)

incoming transmition from the big giant head 

Well my favorites are:
Stargate SG1
Earth Final Conflict
Star Trek (the whole genre)
Mutant X
SIMPSONS
Dark Angel



Shows I miss:
Freedom
Space Above And Beyond
7 Days


----------



## rinse (Jan 10, 2002)

when is enterprise on twice  aweek.... i know wednesday at seven on UPN, but when is the other time?

btw, i love the show, but hate the intro song.... it blows.


other shows i like:
That 70's Show
X-Files
Simpsons
Will and Grace
The Sopranos
Extended Play on Tech TV


----------



## RacerX (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *when is enterprise on twice  aweek....*



Here in the US version of Siberia we get it a second time on Saturdays. (I miss Enterprise last night too  )


----------



## Nummi (Jan 13, 2002)

Pokemon


----------



## Jadey (Jan 13, 2002)

Watch out for seizures.   My imac is named Pokemac after Pokemon. Tee hee


----------



## edX (Jan 13, 2002)

i thought pokemon was so 'yesterday'! i thought digimon and dragonball z were the cool programs now. 

my mac doesn't have another name than mac. i wonder if it (he/she?) feels unloved? treats me pretty good most of the time anyway


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 13, 2002)

go pikachu thundershock 

My mac is named Admiralty


----------



## Nummi (Jan 14, 2002)

My G4 is named BigMac.  After.... the McDonalds crappy burger.  

   I do not wach pokemon.  That show pisses me off    You geeks ever watch Jackie Chan in the morning.  kinda funny.


----------



## edX (Jan 14, 2002)

jackie chan has a tv show? where and when?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 14, 2002)

Its a cartoon called jackie chan adventures, on the WB, weekdays at 16:30  -- nice show -- I watch it now that I am on break


----------



## Nummi (Jan 15, 2002)

Full House and Saved by the Bell !!!


----------



## edX (Jan 15, 2002)

Nummi, are you living in a time warp?


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 15, 2002)

Playboy @ night!


----------



## apb3 (Jan 16, 2002)

Liquid News on BBC A (any show that promotes full frontal nudity is OK by me)
Enterprise
All the old cartoons on BOOM
Hogan's Heroes
Hawaii 5-0
Screensavers
Medical Detectives and all the crime shows on Disc Chan tues night
Ripley's Beleive it or Not (I love freaks!)
This Week

Amen to missing Space: Above and Beyond (I saw it while I was in korea, I think they called it Space: 2020 or something like that but it is the show with the Space Marines, the Chigs and the "Tanks," right?).


----------



## apb3 (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh, and "24" but I always seem to miss an episode here and there and haven't noticed a second showing yet.

wait just searched and it is on a second time, FX shows it not FOX25 here in Boston, not sure of the order though as it looks like they are at the begining of the show, maybe 3rd or 4th week?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 3, 2002)

I liked Dark Angel, never missed one.
Also, Farscape (which just finished for the season)

Now there is NOTHING on TV...


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2002)

i used to watch farscape and loved it. i just sort of never got back into it when they moved first wave to saturdays. it is by far the best 'inspired by star trek' show i've seen. although Lexx is pretty good sometimes too. i also haven't seen that one in a while. 

i need to add first wave to my shows i miss list.


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *Watch out for seizures.   My imac is named Pokemac after Pokemon. Tee hee  *



How do you get 40 pikachu's into a VW Beetle?

Poke 'em on!!!
ha ha ha


ahhh haaa ha haaaaaaa


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *
> 
> How do you get 40 pikachu's into a VW Beetle?
> ...




today is your lucky day.  We are not in the "cus" thread.


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi _
> *
> 
> 
> today is your lucky day.  We are not in the "cus" thread.   *



You cheeky bas........?

You rude little wa.......?

Oh anyway, I thought it was funny.

Q. How does Bob Marley like his doughnuts?

A. Wid Jam in

!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Q. What's orange and sounds like a parrot?

A. A carrot!!!!



Q. What's brown and sticky?

A. A stick.


Get them down your throat!!!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 8, 2002)

It appears I am a bit late. Maybe you have changed subjects.  But in any event here are a few of my favorite TV show.

- 24
- Dark Angel  (ohh baby)
- X-files (the older ones w/ mulder)
- Family Guy
- Boston Public
- Simpsons
- Titus

That should about do it.  Since I have no life I rarely miss an episode of either of the shows above.


----------



## Frederic (Feb 19, 2002)

...it is still a _current_ show, at last in my country, so I'd say :

Star Trek Deep Space Nine

That's a TV show !


----------



## apb3 (Feb 20, 2002)

not to be contrarian but am I the only person that found/finds DS9 unbearable?


----------



## Izzy (Feb 20, 2002)

Star Trek (TNG reruns and Enterprise)
Real World and Road Rules
O'Reily Factor
Hannity & Colmes
Cosby Show reruns
Martin reruns
Dragonball Z
Family Guy
ER
SportsCenter
SNL
Late Night with Conan O'Brian

Now that I look at these shows I gotta laugh...I think I have split personalities or something...LOL


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

that 70's show... not that 80's show.


----------



## Valrus (Feb 28, 2002)

Four words I desparately wanted to see here but didn't:

Cartoon Network Adult Swim.

Give me Brak, Space Ghost, Sealab 2021 and Aqua Teen Hunger Force and I will become sedentary and docile.

-The Valrus


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dexter's Lab. on Cartoon Network... ehehhe


----------



## Klink (Mar 1, 2002)

If I want to see a little fist fighting, lots of name calling, and zinging retorts, I'll have to plop down and tune in my favorite comedy.....

Taped sessions of the UK's House of Commons. 

Tony Blair plays my favorite character, Prime Minister. 



No offense to my Brit friends, but you must admit, there's no comparison to the States boring governmental proceedings. Yours are a riot!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 2, 2002)

What about that "small people" wrestling they used to have on ?  I saw that one time... I almost died laughing.


----------



## ulrik (Mar 3, 2002)

The Simpsons
Futurama
Any Star Trek series
Seinfeld


That's it, I don't have much time to watch TV anyway, when I do, I mostly watch mentioned shows, news or sports events (Formula 1, Soccer, Icehockey, Football, Baseball)


----------



## Dr. J (Mar 31, 2002)

In no Particular order-

Star Treks- TNG,DS9,Voyager,Enterprise
Simpsons
Futurama
Stargate SG1
Outer limits

Time for Simpsons, gotta run


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 1, 2002)

http://www.appleturns.com/
http://www.macosx.com/
http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx/index.shtml
http://www.macosxhints.com/


Oh, I forgot to mention.  No TV here.  I watch movies, but no TV.


----------



## marmoset (Apr 1, 2002)

Ah...

24
the Sopranos
Futurama
Iron Chef
the Man Show
Extended Play
Behind the Music


----------



## anrkngl (Apr 1, 2002)

Andromeda
Angel
Buffy
Earth: Final Conflict
Enterprise
Farscape
Jeremiah
Stargate SG1
The Shield
Six Feet Under
The Sopranos
Strange World

But, on any given week, only like 2 of those are new.


----------



## Dr. J (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add-

Farscape 
Lexx
Earth Final Conflict

Ren and Stimpy


----------

